# Some Buns....



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

After the bunny napping party being put on hold on the promise of some pictures, i figured i best keep my side of the bargin and hope they keep theirs, so here are some of the buns, i didnt get any of my group of 9 (ill get some of them later) or any more of my 2 bubbas as you saw them recently

Destiny self black VM french lop x doe










she lives with Magic a sooty fawn french lop doe










these 2 were my sisters, i ended up looking after them on the promise that she would come feed poke and clean them out everyday, when she moved to a smaller flat, she brought them here in a 5ft hutch and at the time there were 3 of them, unfortunatly charm (french lop) crossed the bridge at 6 - 7 years old, and no run, she has poked them twice in the 2 years they have been here and not cleaned them out once....































































































































next we have my group of 3

Jenny my english spot, is a PAH reject bunny, i fell in love with her when i saw her, she was lables as aggressive and must be housed alone, she is a major softy










next up is Vodka my chinchilla lionhead doe, she is from a rescue center, background unknown










followed by Jessie, she needs a new name, she is from a breeder, and was being bred as a lionhead, she was given to me with her 3 kits, 1 of which died at 3.5 months old from neurological issues, the other 2 have major dental issues these are my 2 dental boys. the kits were all 7 weeks old and going to be PTS, jessie came with them as they needed mum still.
i took one look at her and thought she looked way more nethie then lionhead, it wasnt till i quizzed the "breeder" that she admitted she got her from a "not so good breeder" and she was actually a lion lop (minilop x lionhead) x nethie, so is only 25% lionhead yet she was being bred as a lionhead :confused1:
she will never be bred again.
oh and her colour is blue


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ill get some of the group of 9 later :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

D'awwww Jendoe, I lurves her :001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

So wonderfully scrumptious!!! I love Jessie!!! Think am gonna have to contact Sarah with the hope of joining the napping train


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww, great pics  

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> So wonderfully scrumptious!!! I love Jessie!!! Think am gonna have to contact Sarah with the hope of joining the napping train


nooooo strictly no bunny napping allowed, else i shall have to slap some wrists!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

N'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bunnies


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow what a pretty bunch! I'd cut that pine back if you get a chance, there all pretty poisonous to buns


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> So wonderfully scrumptious!!! I love Jessie!!! Think am gonna have to contact Sarah with the hope of joining the napping train


:lol:  Added you to the list 



emzybabe said:


> wow what a pretty bunch! I'd cut that pine back if you get a chance, there all pretty poisonous to buns


:scared: Dillon was nibbling on ours the other day :scared:

He seems fine. Will keep an eye on him now :scared:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the pine is actually well away from their hutches/runs, they were just sniffing at it and trying to climb onto the branches like the daft things they are, its a chicken coop they are stood on, and theres no needles lower down as its in a raised bed 

sarah stop planning to steal my bunnies!!!! or there shall be no pictures of the 9some later :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> sarah stop planning to steal my bunnies!!!! or there shall be no pictures of the 9some later :lol:


But but but... No fair!! :crying:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if your a god girl ill take some pictures for you tomorrow, aslong as the bunnies want to play the picture game, i dont think all 9 will fit on top of that chicken coop together for a photo shoot, and they never stay still in their house :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I want bunnies now , dont know if youve cured my bunny napping or made it worse.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I want bunnies now , dont know if youve cured my bunny napping or made it worse.


nap some of sarahs, she wants to make space for some frenchies (not mine though!) any way :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> nap some of sarahs, she wants to make space for some frenchies (not mine though!) any way :lol:


:scared: My babies!! :crying:

She knows where i live :crying:

Stop tempting her


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: My babies!! :crying:
> 
> She knows where i live :crying:
> 
> Stop tempting her


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
you started it

atleast my location is safe, unless bernie tells all hahahahahahaha
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

im just trying to help you make space for the frenchies you want


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Cute Buns, thanks for shareing the pics.


----------

